# One Loop Switcher - Momentary & Latching with one footswitch



## Sasan (Mar 7, 2022)

Hi, not sure if there is something like this...
I'm looking for a tiny loop switcher (with one loop) which only has one footswitch that will work momentary (when pressed) & latching (while holding).

Is there anything out there? Thanks


----------



## Diynot (Mar 7, 2022)

This would get you there


----------



## Robert (Mar 7, 2022)

You could use an Intelligent Relay Bypass Module, they should be arriving in the next few days.


----------



## Sasan (Mar 7, 2022)

Awesome! Thanks!


----------



## almondcity (Mar 7, 2022)

I was thinking of making a dual looper, one momentary and one latching. Never got around to it


----------



## Sasan (Mar 8, 2022)

almondcity said:


> I was thinking of making a dual looper, one momentary and one latching. Never got around to it


There are a few that built two-footswitch ones, but I was particularly looking at one with a single footswitch.

A few questions though:

@PedalPCB: how does the module recognize the difference between pressing and holding the FS? I mean how long does it need to be held down for it to understand? Is there any sort of latency regarding engaging/bypassing?

Looking at the pcb, am I right that the CTRLs are not relevant for my usage?
IN (top left) and OUT (top right) to the jacks, the middle four to the PCB?

How would I need to connect everything if I was going to build a singleloop switcher?

Thanks


----------



## Diynot (Mar 8, 2022)

The IC (which is included and a pre programmed attiny IC) on the board controls the behavior. The outer in/out pads would be your main jacks and the middle IN pad would be your loop SEND and the inner OUT pad would be your loop RETURN. There is no latency that I have noticed when using these for my builds. Single tap to latch, hold for momentary.


----------



## almondcity (Mar 8, 2022)

How do you guys have the relay board attached in the enclosure?  Or does it just hang loose?


----------



## Diynot (Mar 8, 2022)

I use 3m double stick tape to attach it to the foot switch, but you can also use solid core wire to connect the board to the switch


----------



## andare (May 9, 2022)

I finally got two TQL-2-5V relays for the Intelligent Bypass. I suppose I should socket them, right?


----------



## benny_profane (May 9, 2022)

andare said:


> I finally got two TQL-2-5V relays for the Intelligent Bypass. I suppose I should socket them, right?


You’re fine to solder them in. The legs are rather thin—I wouldn’t rely on a socket for that part. Just be careful with how much heat the part receives.


----------



## andare (May 9, 2022)

benny_profane said:


> You’re fine to solder them in. The legs are rather thin—I wouldn’t rely on a socket for that part. Just be careful with how much heat the part receives.


cheers!


----------



## stephanhawkes (May 23, 2022)

So has anyone built an external switch that actually does this? I would really like an external switch for my Boss DD-500 where a quick tap latches and turns the pedal on/off and holding down the same pedal engages a momentary response for doing oscillation and  warp features. Ideally, the pedal would return to whatever state it was previously on after releasing the momentary switch. So if the pedal is off when I hold it, it turn the pedal on momentarily but then goes back to being off when I release it. And if the pedal is already latched on when I begin to hold it down, then it would go back to being on after I released the pedal.

My Boss Tera Echo and DD-6 work this way and I love the functionality in a single external switch. The Boss DD-500 allows you to assign two features to an external pedal so I feel like it should absolutely be possible but as far as I can tell, no such switch exists :/

Any thoughts on if this is possible? And if so…does anyone make one? Or could they?


----------



## forumimagedemarque (Jun 9, 2022)

@PedalPCB , I'm currently trying to make my own JHS Switchback with the red remote function. It's a dual looper that's activate with a toggle switch. there is an extra Output to connect a Red Remote that allows you to switch between loop 1 and loop 2, well.. remotely. I'm assuming there are relay involved in this. Does the Intelligent DPDT Relay Module would be the best option for this ? Connecting 2 of these ? Thanks for your help.


----------



## Robert (Jun 9, 2022)

almondcity said:


> How do you guys have the relay board attached in the enclosure?  Or does it just hang loose?



I generally connect the bypass module to the main effect PCB using rigid pinheaders, that keeps it in place.   Any time this isn't possible I just hot glue it to the back of the footswitch.



stephanhawkes said:


> Any thoughts on if this is possible? And if so…does anyone make one? Or could they?



The Intelligent Relay Bypass Module does exactly that, you'd just need to work out what type of wiring the DD-500 is expecting for the external footswitch jack.  



forumimagedemarque said:


> Does the Intelligent DPDT Relay Module would be the best option for this ?



Just so I understand....  You have two loops that are selected by a toggle switch (1 or 2), and you can also toggle them externally by the "Red Remote" jack?    A *or* B only, never A *and* B, correct?


----------



## forumimagedemarque (Jun 9, 2022)

Robert said:


> I generally connect the bypass module to the main effect PCB using rigid pinheaders, that keeps it in place.   Any time this isn't possible I just hot glue it to the back of the footswitch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, correct > A or B. No A & B.


----------



## Robert (Jun 9, 2022)

Yep, you could do that with the DPDT module.

This would actually be a really useful utility when testing prototypes, I might have to see about working up a PCB for it.


----------



## forumimagedemarque (Jun 9, 2022)

Robert said:


> Yep, you could do that with the DPDT module.
> 
> This would actually be a really useful utility when testing prototypes, I might have to see about working up a PCB for it.


@PedalPCB check JHS youtube's channel. They're using the Switchback with the red remote a lot to compare 'old vs new' same type of pedal.

So the idea here would be to use 2 module correct ? 
Here is a very quick template of how I would do it. (With a led indicator for each loop).


----------



## forumimagedemarque (Jun 9, 2022)

Except that the switch used in the remote has to be momentary in this situation and not latching right ? Or maybe it doesn't matter ?


----------



## Big Monk (Jun 9, 2022)

I'm paying close attention to this in order to setup some switching arrangements with the trigger outputs on my new switcher:


----------



## Big Monk (Jun 9, 2022)

@PedalPCB 

Is there a way to wire to Intelligent boards to flip-flop from a single switch?


----------



## forumimagedemarque (Jun 10, 2022)

@PedalPCB any idea when the module will be available ? Does the plan for the looper that I roughly posted seems to make sense to you ? Thanks !


----------

